# Sources of images for use as tokens



## dorward

I'm planning to put together a bunch of tokens for tracking combat in D&D rather than investing the time and money involved in painting up lots of miniatures.

Does anyone know a good source of graphics that can represent various D&D monsters and which are distinguishable at 22mm square?


----------



## Blackrat

The counter collections by Claudio Pozas are awesome. Here's linky: http://enworld.rpgnow.com/index.php?cPath=683


----------



## Piratecat

Agreed. These things are superb; I use the digital one all the time, as it lets me size monsters for advanced creatures. I don't even used cardstock; I just use good quality white paper and toss them after the game. They look great.


----------



## frankthedm

Video game sprites work well. Use paint or some other image program to get them to the size you want.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=217782


----------



## frankthedm

.....


----------



## TheDungeoneer

*WotC Miniature's Gallery*

I've gotten a lot of mileage out of the images WotC posts in their Miniature's Gallery.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mix/gallery


----------



## MINI

I host alot of minis:  www.mayhemgaming.net (see right scrollbar)


----------



## MINI

Frankthe DM, that is alot of sprites.  Where did they all come from.  i would be surious if I could host them on my site or if further permissions from other sources are needed.


----------



## frankthedm

Eh, i found most through googling for Video Game sprite and searching for D&D related images.


----------



## frankthedm

I have enough minis for most minion needs, but JIC, i have been making some video game sprite based counter sheets. With all that '4e is videogamey' chatter, I figured why not. 



 

 

 

 

 

 



Keep on the shadowfell units



 

 

 


Chimera family





_Sprite rippers include: emonoya, CACM, bogleech, Grim, Bonsai, Ryan914 , rose_of_yoshiki & VGS.net_


----------



## Hussar

I think RPTool's token gallery should fill any need you might have.  There's lots there.


----------



## frankthedm

Bug assortments.



 

 

 



Beholders




Some of the other abyss denezins.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I am so subscribing to this thread...


----------



## JMCampbell82

frankthedm

used your KotS token set on sunday. Everyone thought they were awesome. I just used them for the minions though.
and maybe I'm just not seeing it but I think you're missing a

[sblock]Kobold Wyrmpriest
and there's one point where you could potentially have up to 6 kobold dragonshields if the DM wants to be harsh on the first level characters.[/sblock]

We only got through the first chunk though.


----------



## frankthedm

JMCampbell82 said:
			
		

> frankthedm
> 
> used your KotS token set on sunday. Everyone thought they were awesome. I just used them for the minions though.
> and maybe I'm just not seeing it but I think you're missing a
> 
> [sblock]Kobold Wyrmpriest
> and there's one point where you could potentially have up to 6 kobold dragonshields if the DM wants to be harsh on the first level characters.[/sblock]
> 
> We only got through the first chunk though.



Well, do notice the mace in one of the kobolds hands. tThe list i had only called for



Spoiler



2 dragonshields and one wyrmpriest


.] Speaking of masses of troops...

These minions were kitbashed with some of the classic gauntlet monsters in mind. Here are the Ghosts, Sorcerers, Grunts [2 species] and Lobber stand ins. Also included are some Monster generators

Brazier = Demon 
Orc Skull = Grunt
Altar = Sorcerer
Demon skull Altar = Super Sorcerer [found out later those did not actually spawn, so it could work for a Demon generator instead]
Secret entrance = Lobbers



 

 

 

 

 



EDIT: Lets add in another video game monster I am partial to. Lost souls. 





If anyone has a suggestion what monsters they want next, lets hear it.


----------



## frankthedm

Some bears and owlbears, some dinos, lizardy minions, wolves and a bumper crop of bats.



 

 

 

 

 



Here is the lizard folk with a smaller image size.
http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/8417/skalelowresbg2.png


----------



## frankthedm

JMCampbell82, Here is a minion loaded KOTS kobold and gobbo roster.





EDIT>>> Here is a minion sheet for goat demons


----------



## frankthedm

Petrifying foes. Devil redo*. Skeletons. Lower planes lowlife.


 

 

 

 

 




*Much happier using Firebrand as a pit fiend and i wanted better sprites for the horn devil and legion devil.
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7183/digitaldev2.png
img17.imageshack.us/img17/7183/digitaldev2.png

Lemure mob, not a fan of mobs in 3E due to the rules, but lemures are blobby to start with.
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7884/lemuremobjh7.png


----------



## divinenathanica

This is a really good idea.  I downloaded the zip file of sprites, but I'm running into a problem; how do I make them so that, when they print, I can make sure that medium monsters will take up one square?  I don't know how to shirk them down correctly.  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## frankthedm

Well, it really depends the program you have. 

Step one is opening the image with IE or firefox. Then copy the image to;
MS Word or open office; open up the picture's properties and change the size of the image's larger dimension to 1 inch. make sure the option to maintain proportions is activated. MS word seems to autosmooth the image so it will actually look less pixel-ated as you stretch it. [I combo this with a 'printscreen'  to make much smother large critters like the greater medusa [TBH lamia] in the petrifier grouping upthread, this has the side effect of making the imaage much larger however if saved}

Paint; once you paste an image into a blank field, bigger than the image. make a 96 pixel box near the image. Then stretch the image to fit within the box. [ Paint generally sets image size to 96 pixels to the inch].


...Or tell me which images ya want on how large a sheet your printer can handle and I'll see what i can do for ya.  I've been assuming most colour printers should not need more than half an inch for margins, thus 7x10 is the grid i've been deploying the units on.


----------



## divinenathanica

Thank you, using OpenOffice to make them fit on one page helps a lot.  I was alternating between trying to use paint or GIMP.  I had an issue with copying the image from the thread and then pasting it into GIMP; it was reading more than the size of a page.

The OO way works much better, and with the color correcting things in GIMP, it won't be hard for me to have tokens that look slightly different, so I can tell one kobold slinger from the next.


----------



## frankthedm

I find tweaking individual sprites for the mass troops a tad time consuming, but the effect an be nice. Did that on some of the of shield bearing hobgoblins i did up today. Also got some of their carnivorous ape pets from 1e along with the two trolls 3E puts in their groupings. {they also have ogres and dire wolves on thier '# appearing' entry, so if someone needs those, they are upthread. ] Edit: Seems some deep ones snuck in...

Edited Edit: Crap, while i reached for my shotgun, more aberrant horrors and loathsome ghouls have gathered.


----------



## frankthedm

Double post
Delete please


----------



## frankthedm

Are they Cthonians or are they Neolithids? That depends if the players have shotguns or magic swords and shields. Also along for the ride are some larval flayers and Ultrolithids [sp]. Stealth editing in a horde of hydra. And some golems


----------



## Nebulous

I used to make tons of monsters myself.  I got most of the images from the WotC boards and edited them in photoshop.  I would either print them on cardstock, although sometimes i would upload them to Walmart.com and print out full sheets of glossy monsters.  I would rarely use these now that i have so many plastic minis, but they're still cool.   If i needed a bunch of minions i would definitely use them, or a huge rare monster didn't have a model for.

Most were flat, but sometimes i propped them up with pennies and hardened clay and pop sickle sticks.  I have more monster tokens i made than i'll ever use actually,  They're pretty quick to whip up yourself, and the gloss paper really makes a difference. Although players might not care.


----------



## Nebulous

I dug through my old boxes and found these sheets i had printed.  If i can find the original files i'll post them for download, but i'm pretty sure they're saved on a CD somewhere, no longer on my hard drive.


----------



## frankthedm

Dragons, dead and red.




Oozes redo


----------



## frankthedm

Gnolls, fungi, vampires, some human dregs along with some war dogs and _commoner-bane_ cats


----------



## frankthedm

Zombies, slimes, gnolls, minotaurs and some compact behemoths


----------



## gill_smoke

Thanks, I love the images. 
I might try doing the same thing for some fair use on protected content.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I just wanted to give this a little bump of appreciation, as I've downloaded & printed a bunch of these for my game tonight.

Thank you!


----------



## AddizAbeba

Did I miss the Formians and Slaadi? Or can I request them?


----------



## frankthedm

AddizAbeba said:


> Did I miss the Formians and Slaadi? Or can I request them?



Ant centaurs sound hard to find, though i might be able to find some classic tri-kreen sprites as stand ins. This one will take time, so feel free to ask for another sprite sheet since i do need ideas.

Never been keen on colour coded biped frogs being chaos incarnate, but glad to fulfill the request.

img362.imageshack.us/img362/4818/tossedslaadru3.png


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'll probably be coming back in later with a request - I'm about to start a brainstorming thread and once I get some ideas I'll be back here requesting tiles for them!


----------



## frankthedm

Lord of madness and Entropy. Also included is Shkiv, Ygorl's mount.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

It would be really great if you could do an Eidolon counter for me, please? I'm running a game at shortish notice on Monday and I reckon a big runecarved figure that thinks it's a god would be a pretty good centrepiece.

Otherwise - so many, many thanks for this thread! for someone like me who doesn't want to buy a lot of miniatures it's fantastic.

Have you thought about doing a "Generic Adventurers" set - covering male/female of each PHB race and offering a range of classes for each?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Overhead Views*

I do almost all of my gaming online now, and thoroughly enjoy doing more than the usual Excel tactical maps for my encounters.  But I have trouble finding decent quality overhead views of classes or critters for these maps.  I can use .png files in CC3 and scale them appropriately if I can just find some images.  Anyone know a source?

I'm attaching a sample 'map' with some character symbols I've customized to fit the ones in my game to show what I'm getting at, but this customization is pretty labor intensive for me so I'm looking for shortcuts - .png files would be just the thing, I think.

A real map would have hex numbers as well for reference in posting.


----------



## Davionm123

Here is a ling to PNG formated sprites and icons, tons of characters, monsters and items for use in all kinds of maps. These are within an excel spreadsheet and are months and months worth of collecting sprites (even hand working many of them)

Enjoy!

http://www.4shared.com/file/27426791/b1c86876/IconsOnly4.html
(20 MB file)

http://www.4shared.com/file/27426535/4fce908b/PartialsMapSet3.html
(27 mb of partial map icons)

http://www.4shared.com/file/27426915/74e20b6d/IconsOnly5_Iso.html
(32 mb of isometric icons)


----------



## MeMeMeMe

Why do you store them in an excel file?


----------



## Old_school_overlord

Could I get a sheet of Sharks, Squid, Kraken and maybe a dragon turtle?

Thanks.


----------



## frankthedm

Old_school_overlord said:


> Could I get a sheet of Sharks, Squid, Kraken and maybe a dragon turtle?



Have Squid, Kraken and dragon turtle on my Thumb drivve at home. Will upload after work. will get to work on the shark soon. Edit: Done, though not proud of how it turned out for the huge and gargantuan sharks. EDIT again, here are the turtles and tentacles 


 





Tallarn said:


> It would be really great if you could do an Eidolon counter for me, please? I'm running a game at shortish notice on Monday and I reckon a big runecarved figure that thinks it's a god would be a pretty good centrepiece....
> 
> Have you thought about doing a "Generic Adventurers" set - covering male/female of each PHB race and offering a range of classes for each?



Eidelon, not sure of what I got that matches up with that, but I'll look. Edit: Found two passable sprites. 





I'm more a fan of monsters, than adventurers. but I'll be able to whip something together when i get home later.


----------



## frankthedm

One order of Monster Chow.

img145.imageshack.us/img145/1650/victimsar2.png


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

That's fantastic, thank you. I'll let you know what the players thought of them.


----------



## frankthedm

Slimy vermin and spirit world varients. Also some more PC types in case your monsters are getting hungry. Some crates and barrels and such, along with some hill /earth giants.


----------



## gill_smoke

*er um*

Excuse me is that a bunny in the lower left of the character sheet? Right there the one wielding a wand. Way to get all Ironclaw http://greywolf.critter.net/fonts.htm on us. I figured you for the cardboard hero type http://www.sjgames.com/heroes/


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

My players really appreciated the devils / demons last night - and I'm liking the looks of the Hulks you've put up there, too.


----------



## Old_school_overlord

Mucho thanks for the Aquatic stuff


----------



## frankthedm

gill_smoke said:


> Excuse me is that a bunny in the lower left of the character sheet? Right there the one wielding a wand. Way to get all Ironclaw http://greywolf.critter.net/fonts.htm on us. I figured you for the cardboard hero type http://www.sjgames.com/heroes/



Don't worry too much, the rabbit and his friends wound up on the sheet only because they were from the same video game the other sprites were from and the sheet was supposed to have some oddball PC types.







Tallarn said:


> My players really appreciated the devils / demons last night - and I'm liking the looks of the Hulks you've put up there, too.



Well, if you liked the giants, there will be reinforcements...







Old_school_overlord said:


> Mucho thanks for the Aquatic stuff



No problem.

More giants, buncha plants, apes, and a green dragon family


----------



## frankthedm

Gauntlet theme again; Treasure and a reposting of the "guantlet" demons I thought were in this thread already. Also a sheet of snakes.



 

 

 



edit: Tried some colour inverting on some spectral critters.


----------



## gill_smoke

*Still loving it*

I love how the snake swarm tessellates, but Indy hates snakes. 
Along with different item tokens would you consider doing 8 by 10 floor textures? flagstone, grass, wood, cave, and steel plate, would cover most gaming situations.


----------



## frankthedm

gill_smoke said:


> Along with different item tokens would you consider doing 8 by 10 floor textures? flagstone, grass, wood, cave, and steel plate, would cover most gaming situations.



Well, i think there are a few free resourses for those already,  but I'll see what i can find.

http://www.dungeoneering.net/

and here are a few sprite based ones.



 

 

 

 


 

 

 



Do note, I normally use a 7"x10" grid because I assume a good deal of colour printers will need more than a 1/4" margin on the left and right. These are 8"x10" as per the request.


----------



## gill_smoke

frankthedm said:


> Well, i think there are a few free resourses for those already,  but I'll see what i can find.
> 
> and here are a few sprite based ones.
> 
> Do note, I normally use a 7"x10" grid because I assume a good deal of colour printers will need more than a 1/4" margin on the left and right. These are 8"x10" as per the request.




I do believe the quote "You are made of win." was designed with you in mind. These were what I was looking for.


----------



## frankthedm

Well, here are some bodied undead and some ‘classic’ monsters. 



 

 

 



Edit: And in case the players don't have the option to nuke them from orbit, here are some xenomorphs and Yautja. 

Re-Edit: Now deploying humanity's last best hope, Power Armor!


----------



## frankthedm

You may have beaten these guys up already at the arcade, but now they are back to grief your modern [and near modern era] PCs.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Once more - my heartfelt thanks.

I pulled out that 3 x 3 warped statue image for the Eidolon and they nearly threw a fit looking at it. Then it started attacking them and they got even more worried...


----------



## frankthedm

AddizAbeba said:


> Did I miss the Formians and Slaadi? Or can I request them?



here you go...  Edit-color tweaked to traditional red. Also, while  I am not a fan of the DMG2 / Cityscape 'Mob template', I guess it kinda works for Fomians given their hivemind.


----------



## frankthedm

A request for skaven. Some rat ogres, grey seers, storm vermin and a bunch of more or less nondescript ratmen.






[sblock=Spire of Thunder sprite counters]
img79.imageshack.us/img79/430/lightningrodmaze1qr8.png




http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/1196/lightningrodmaze2km6.png img398.imageshack.us/img398/1196/lightningrodmaze2km6.png





[/sblock]

[sblock=Pyramid of shadows preview]

http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/894/peeramidad9.png




img516.imageshack.us/img516/894/peeramidad9.png 
[/sblock]


----------



## vagabundo

frankthedm said:


> A request for skaven. Some rat ogres, grey seers, storm vermin and a bunch of more or less nondescript ratmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [sblock=Spire of Thunder sprite counters]
> img79.imageshack.us/img79/430/lightningrodmaze1qr8.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/1196/lightningrodmaze2km6.png img398.imageshack.us/img398/1196/lightningrodmaze2km6.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Pyramid of shadows preview]
> 
> http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/894/peeramidad9.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img516.imageshack.us/img516/894/peeramidad9.png
> [/sblock]




Fab!! Thanks a bunch...I'll be using these at next weeks session.


----------



## frankthedm

Well, inspired by the the Creature Feature Film Boom of recent {Top Gator/Croc Pics: Alligator (1980), Lake Placid (1999), Rogue (2007) & Primeval (2007), here are some crocodile counters.

All crocs, facing right
http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/6070/whatacrochx6.png

Gators and croc mix
http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/4184/whatacroccz4.png


----------



## frankthedm

On the subject of creature features...

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/4614/spiderszy2.png
img165.imageshack.us/img165/4614/spiderszy2.png


----------



## deadplayer

frankthedm said:


> Bug assortments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beholders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other abyss denezins.




Scare me.


----------



## frankthedm

deadplayer said:


> Scare me.



Maybe a less chitinous counter set won't unnerve you as much...

http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/5615/protoplasmicfoulnessjm9.png




Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!


----------



## frankthedm

well, this thread has inspired me to try some some more eidolons.

img507.imageshack.us/img507/7605/eidolonoq7.png


----------



## frankthedm

drake counter set. Pretty sure there are all the 4e ones along with some large wyvrens. Several extra drake mounts were included so everyone in tha party could have one.
img392.imageshack.us/img392/2697/drakesuc4.png
img147.imageshack.us/img147/4923/drakeslessxi6.png <fewer drake mounts]

2nd xenomoprph sheet. Eggs, facehuggers, chestbursters along with some twintail and flying aliens 
img509.imageshack.us/img509/3702/xeno2tu4.png

Cyäegha and related counters
img404.imageshack.us/img404/918/cyeyv8.png

Been wanting to put together a Call of Cthulhu assortment for a while now.
img98.imageshack.us/img98/557/cofcassortmentlu7.png



 

 

 



Well, I'm sleepy and imageshack's uploader is giving me grief. Out of Cthulhu mythos sprites for now, though later today I'll post a counter sheet inspired by my burning anger over Derleth's tampering with the mythos. Followed by another counter sheet to bring the topic back down to terra firma.


----------



## frankthedm

First some fire element
img144.imageshack.us/img144/8942/fireinthesoulnw9.png

And then the earth element
img524.imageshack.us/img524/6398/rockoutwithyourblockoutvs6.png



 



Other elemental sheets may take a while. Air, water and mixed elemental sheets are planned.


----------



## frankthedm

These snakemen are from some of the Wizardry games that never made it out of Japan.
img375.imageshack.us/img375/9731/latenightsnakezc7.png

king of dragons and Breath of fire supply some MM3 Lizardmen. Blackscale & Poison Dusk. 
img370.imageshack.us/img370/3257/kroxigorskinksnk7.png

FF, Wizardry, G-Axe3, Hexen and random parts make up this teifling sheet.
img169.imageshack.us/img169/7919/teiflingec9.png

Request for rechan. barbarians come from Weaponlord and a Japanese game I have not yet pinned down. Resident evil lickers may be easy to notice. Choker is a Snes Contra 3 sprite. Black pudding is from beast warrior, the ape demon iis from FF. The rest are from the wizardry series other than the Palpatines.
img502.imageshack.us/img502/8962/fiendishragema8.png



 

 

 

 

A few sprite sites.
http://www.pekori.jp/~emonoya/monster/index.html
http://www.bogleech.com/games.html
http://capcomarcade.classicgaming.gamespy.com/index1.html
http://charas-project.net/resources.php?wa=0&lang=it&area=6&offset=0&howmany=200&fsearch=
http://retrogamezone.co.uk/SNES.htm
http://www.videogamesprites.net/


----------



## Rechan

Thanks a bunch Frank. 

Do you print these on regular paper? How do you get that 'hard back' quality to them? Otherwise, they're just pieces of paper (easily disturbed) on the battlemat?


----------



## frankthedm

H3 Pyramid of Shadows has a _lot_ of bodies in it and not just the corpses of the PC's victims. 

[sblock=H3 Pyramid of Shadows counters MAJOR SPOILERS]
img135.image shack.us/img135/5452/shawdowedpyre1wl1.png
img135.imageshack.us/img135/3017/shawdowedpyre2oo0.png
img212.imageshack.us/img212/5789/shawdowedpyre3wx1.png

BBEG Counter sheet
img521.imageshack.us/img521/1710/shawdowedpyrebbegxk4.png



 

 


 


[/sblock]


----------



## wcpfish

*Thank you! Thank You!*

Every now and then someone does a whole lotta work that benefits a whole lotta people. Frank, I just wanted to say a big thank you from myself and my playing group (8 strong!). 
I think it's so cool that you've said "the heck with it, let's embrace the video game feel for 4ed and have some fun with it!" 
The sprites are inspired, whimsical and infinitely usable, please keep things rolling.

Oh, and if I may make a request it would have to be for large numbers of humanoids (kobold, goblins, skeletons, soldiers, etc with at-a-glance major differences such as one with a shield, one with a plumed helm, one with dual daggers, etc so that the band is all obviously the same creature but easy to differentiate individuals). I notice in many cases you have already done this!


----------



## frankthedm

and here is a sheet of counters for  DCC53 Selswords of Punjar. MAJOR SPOILERS
[sblock=DCC 53 printable counter sheet of video game characters] img373.imageshack.us/img373/7235/sellswordscj4.png





_Sprite rippers include: emonoya, CACM, bogleech, Ryan914 , rose_of_yoshiki & VGS.net_
[/sblock] Thanks for the comments Wcpfish, though the credit really is not mine. I'm just putting these sprites onto ready to print grids.

I'll see about the request in a little while, my thumb drive has turned up missing.


----------



## frankthedm

img391.imageshack.us/img391/7711/sugoigashaponwh9.png



sprite rippers include; Grim, emonoya, Bacon, Fazinha123,  Copoff,  CACM, cubivore10, Mr.P.


----------



## frankthedm

img139.imageshack.us/img139/1724/actraiser2rippedbyboglekn2.png





Sprites ripped by:bogleech


----------



## frankthedm

and here is a sheet of counters for  Dungeon Magazine _Massacre at Fort Dolor_ MAJOR SPOILERS [sblock]
img527.imageshack.us/img527/1200/dollarstrongholdwe5.png





_Sprite rippers include: emonoya, CACM, Dopefish, Indynosebone , Grim & Ryan914_
[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm

found the thumbdrive. 







wcpfish said:


> Oh, and if I may make a request it would have to be for large numbers of humanoids (kobold, goblins, skeletons, soldiers, etc with at-a-glance major differences such as one with a shield, one with a plumed helm, one with dual daggers, etc so that the band is all obviously the same creature but easy to differentiate individuals). I notice in many cases you have already done this!



Well, here are some humans along those lines, though I forgot the plumes.





_Sprite rippers include: emonoya, CACM, bogleech & VGS.net_

[sblock=monster counters for Dungeon magazine Depths of Averice]  


 



_Sprite rippers include: emonoya, Mr.P, Dopefish, bogleech, Rose_0f_Yoshiki, VGS.net_ & D
[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm

stumbled across this message board topic lookig for gug images...
http://www.arion-games.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=68
http://www.arion-games.com/bb/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## frankthedm

Here are some video game sprites useful with Dungeon magazine 157. 

Spoiler warning!

[Sblock=Dungeon 157]


 

 

 



_Sprite rippers include: emonoya, CACM, bogleech 
emonoya, Mr.P, Dopefish, Rose_0f_Yoshiki, VGS.net_ & D
[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm

Here are some video game sprites useful with Dungeon magazine 158's The Tariff of Relkingham. 

Spoiler warning!

[Sblock=Dungeon 158 The Tariff of Relkingham]


 

 

_Sprite rippers include: emonoya, CACM, bogleech, Rose_0f_Yoshiki, VGS.net_, 
Locke_gb7l & D
[/sblock]


----------



## Grail Quest

*For small portraits, try these computer games*

Hi!

You can try the small portraits from these games, which offer them if you can grab screenshots (I've already started a collection myself).

SpellForce - good for non-human humanoids
Puzzle Quest - good number of monsters

The rest are mostly if you are looking for NPCs/humans, like knights and what not.

Heroes of Might and Magic III
Heroes of Might and Magic V
Tradewinds 2 - great for lowly commoners
Tradewinds Legends - great for lowly commoners
Tradewinds Caravans - great for lowly commoners

As a reminder: All images are copyrighted by their respective owners (DUH!). This screenshot is for private non-commercial use only (like, don't use it as the book cover of your magnum opus). They are screenshots from a game taken to introduce you to their art.


----------



## Keefe the Thief

This thread is - so - made of awesome! I´ll use them all. *Yoink*


----------



## frankthedm

Faranth aka Moon Beast sprite sheet ready to print. Sprite rippers include_ VGS.net_  & SmithyGNC.


----------



## frankthedm

Old_school_overlord said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachments/a/38070-kobolds-npcs-gear-deluxe-kobolds.png
> 
> img407.imageshack.us/img407/8278/koboldrb3.png
> 
> a sheet of kobolds I modified from Frank's token thread



Thank you kindly


----------



## Old_school_overlord

I've modded Ninjas, Bards and a couple of others so here is the revised version.


----------



## frankthedm

A sheet of orcs.




img525.imageshack.us/img525/4196/orctroopernb1.png

_Sprite rippers include: emonoya & VGS.net_


----------



## frankthedm

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/248601-achaierai-question.html made me say ""why not?"

img107.imageshack.us/img107/1637/birdyyd0.png




Sprite ripped by _SmithyGCN_


----------



## frankthedm

Listen up, thedungeondelver  has posted up 4 old school modules for free.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...e-free-adventure-modules-delvers-dungeon.html

Been making some counter sheets for the modules. Since i don't remember the official 1E base standards, I went with circle inside of square. For size, I went with my favorite standard, Small= 3/4"[close to 20mm], medium = 1"and most large 1.5" {close to 40mm]. I have a hunch that mediums might be better on 3/4", but was not sure about that.
*
Ready to print Counter sheets*  - DM's Eyes only - Major spoilers 

 img523.imageshack.us/img523/2973/ddpart1pf9.png
img523.imageshack.us/img523/7453/ddpart2ak7.png
img13.imageshack.us/img13/1038/ddpart3cl9.png
img160.imageshack.us/img160/6371/ddpart4cr0.png
img523.imageshack.us/img523/8379/ddpart5ha4.png
img179.imageshack.us/img179/7741/ddpart6pa9.png
img403.imageshack.us/img403/9494/ddpart7ic4.png
img168.imageshack.us/img168/4392/ddpart8zt9.png


[sblock=WGH2-5 Counter sheet thumbnails]
Sheets #1-4 should be 6.75" by 9.75". If they show up smaller, let me know and I'll try re-upping them. Rest are 7'x10".

Dragons of differing sizes [1"x2", 1.5"x3" & 2"x4"] were made available since a DM's opinion on how much space a dragon mini deserves may vary. 




 

 

 




 

 

 



_Sprite rippers include:  _ Grim, emonoya, CACM, Bogleech_,  _neosiris_,   __SmithyGCN__,          __Ryan914 , _ EXE_, Blue99,__ Mr.P,,_ D_ , _Locke_gb7l_,  Boo __& VGS.net_
[/sblock]
I love 1E body counts!

If anyone has suggestions for more, speak up. Speaking of,  does anyone want the large grey oozes, carrion crawlers & antlion  as 1"x2" cavalry base units rather than 1.5" square / round units in the above counter sheets?


----------



## frankthedm

Here is a 1st edition bandit encounter. Should have enough warm bodies for the maximum number encountered in 1E. The missing tokens are the 7th level Lieutenant, the Commander, the wizard and the horses [ working on the horses ATM].  







> Originally Posted by *wcpfish*
> 
> 
> Oh, and if I may make a request it would have to be for large numbers of humanoids (kobold, goblins, skeletons, soldiers, etc with at-a-glance major differences such as one with a shield, one with a plumed helm, one with dual daggers, etc so that the band is all obviously the same creature but easy to differentiate individuals). I notice in many cases you have already done this!



I am fairly sure each one of the bandits are unique. The base bandits are told apart by their lurid clothing colours though so anyone who is color blind may have some trouble. 



			
				dorward said:
			
		

> Does anyone know a good source of graphics that can represent various D&D monsters and which are distinguishable at 22mm square?



 Basing standard for these is the older _human mini = 20mm base.
_
img530.imageshack.us/img530/6430/classicbandithorde1.png
img365.imageshack.us/img365/6136/classicbanditp32.png



 

 

 
Sprites ripped by Grim, _SmithyGCN_, Croix & CACM,

EDIT: Got a sheet of horses [roughly 20mmx40mm each] and the Lieutenant.


----------



## frankthedm

here is a counter sheet for Juiblex along with the slimes that accompany It. Extra counters are included since grey oozes/black puddings vary in size by HP and since ochre jellies/black puddings can split. Of interesting note, ochre jellies only split by lightning in 1E.




Juiblex   with full 1E entourage counter sheet


----------



## frankthedm

Rechan said:


> Thanks a bunch Frank.
> 
> Do you print these on regular paper? How do you get that 'hard back' quality to them? Otherwise, they're just pieces of paper (easily disturbed) on the battlemat?



I've found that printing out the counters and templates on normal paper then sticking them onto the sticky side of a cheap self stick vinyl tile makes a _very_ solid backing.

I also like the tiles for easy miniatures basing.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hi Frank!

I have a special request that I've left a little late.

I'm running a one-off game on Saturday morning that features plenty of Azer - would you, by any chance, be able to rustle up a sheet of fiery dwarves for me? 

I'm also going to be using some Firelashers, and with WotC putting up the MM1 pictures on their site I wondered if you'd be able to grab those and turn them into counters, too?

It'll need to be done by 4.30pm UK time on Friday, as that's the last chance I really have to print it off at work. Sorry again for the short notice!

I also need to say thank you for the Fire Giants, fiery dogs and other counters that I've used form this thread!


----------



## frankthedm

Since you need them by a deadline, here is 1/2 of a sheet to start with. Need more?




http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/1138/smallfiremen.png
img81.imageshack.us/img81/1138/smallfiremen.png


Here is an experiment i wanted to try... An undead demon from a late 90's FPS game. it has more detail than what will shrink easily with a 96 dpi .png file.  Select "No Scaling when printing.

http://img229.imageshack.us/i/tempsprite.pdf/
img229.imageshack.us/i/tempsprite.pdf/


----------



## frankthedm

img196.imageshack.us/img196/4205/firedwarves.png


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

frankthedm said:


> img196.imageshack.us/img196/4205/firedwarves.png




Those are fantastic, thank you. And extra thanks for getting it done at short notice.

I'll post again to this thread on Monday and let you know how it went with them.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just dropping in now to say it went really well, and the counters were a big help. 

I was able to use the Fire Titan figure that one of my players brought with them as a Fire Giant, and he made a great centre-piece, but having those counters around made the whole game a lot better.

Thanks again.


----------



## frankthedm

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Just dropping in now to say it went really well, and the counters were a big help.



Need any more?



Mathew_Freeman said:


> I was able to use the Fire Titan figure that one of my players brought with them as a Fire Giant, and he made a great centre-piece, but having those counters around made the whole game a lot better.
> 
> Thanks again.



The Macho man fire titan is a nice mini. I've considered getting one, but i have a lot of fire based minis already. [all kidding aside, I've always advocated using wrestling action figures for giants]

Enworllder Totte has posted several free adventures here. Here are some countersheets to go with the adventures. spoilers follow

A howl in the wind's counter sheet 

img512.imageshack.us/img512/3872/ahowlinthewind.png
[sblock=A Howl in the Wind counter sheet]



[/sblock]

Bed & Bread inn countersheet
img265.imageshack.us/img265/5813/breadbed.png
[sblock=Bed & Bread inn countersheet]




[/sblock]

Countersheet for Logging in the Twin Valley





Pillars of Light Counter sheets spoilers
img19.imageshack.us/img19/3184/pillars1.png
img23.imageshack.us/img23/8844/pillars2.png
[sblock=Pillars of Light Counter sheets]


 


[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm

I noticed D&D B4 still gets a lot of love. 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...ussion/111875-lost-city-your-experiences.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/257394-best-1st-level-adventures-2.html


In the middle of copying and pasting together counter sheets for this classic module. more will follow...

img89.imageshack.us/img89/1731/b4lostcity1.png
img517.imageshack.us/img517/8948/b4lostcity2.png
img33.imageshack.us/img33/4346/b4lostcity3.png
[sblock= B4 you go to a lost city...]
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/1731/b4lostcity1.png
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/8948/b4lostcity2.png
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4346/b4lostcity3.png



 

 

 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

GNOLLS!

frankthedm, your Spire of Thunder sheet isn't working any more.  I'm just about to run my group into a bunch of gnolls, and the sheet isn't there. Ack.

If you can pull off a repost in the next 50 minutes it'll be a miracle. Otherwise, I'll gladly use Orc figures instead, and tell them they're gnolls.


----------



## frankthedm

Sorry i did not see the request in time, but post #28 did have a sheet of gnolls as well...

img183.imageshack.us/img183/3248/gnollsdh6.png


----------



## frankthedm

cobbling together sheets for pathfinder, but until then, I found this webpage that will be usefull...

OpenRPG Mini Page
  thruxus.shadows-angels.com/Miniatures/Mini.htm


Edit, Pathfider Counters anyone? 


 

 

 




http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5971/pathfound2.png
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2180/hugelacewing6pack.png
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5471/pathfinderbeasts1.png
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/5953/pathfound3.png

img34.imageshack.us/img34/5971/pathfound2.png
img24.imageshack.us/img24/2180/hugelacewing6pack.png
img24.imageshack.us/img24/5471/pathfinderbeasts1.png
img35.imageshack.us/img35/5953/pathfound3.png


----------



## frankthedm

Apes, aboleth, angel and an 'animated objects' sheets in expectation of the pathfinder bestiary.



 

 

 



http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/9180/pathfinderanimatedobjec.png
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2250/pathabo.png
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/627/pathfinderangeletc.png
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2236/apes.png

img27.imageshack.us/img27/9180/pathfinderanimatedobjec.png
mg23.imageshack.us/img23/2250/pathabo.png
img23.imageshack.us/img23/627/pathfinderangeletc.png
img12.imageshack.us/img12/2236/apes.png


----------



## wcpfish

Frank,
  Greetings again!  Can i put in another request: Objects!  
Chairs, tables, trees, thorny shrubs, rocks and boulders.  Maybe flour or grain sacks, whiskey barrels, whatever u can find!

And one more:  Elemental and fantasy-themed walls  (wall of fire, water, ice, shadow, skulls).  

And just one more : magic circles, pentagrams, mushroom circles?  

Thank in advance for being able to deliver on one or more of these unusual requests,
                           WCPfish


----------



## frankthedm

wcpfish said:


> Frank,
> Greetings again!  Can i put in another request: Objects!
> Chairs, tables, trees, thorny shrubs, rocks and boulders.  Maybe flour or grain sacks, whiskey barrels, whatever u can find!
> 
> And one more:  Elemental and fantasy-themed walls  (wall of fire, water, ice, shadow, skulls).
> 
> And just one more : magic circles, pentagrams, mushroom circles?
> 
> Thank in advance for being able to deliver on one or more of these unusual requests,



_Unusual_ is not a problem. But more _details_ would be helpful. Notably how big you wanted the walls or circles to be, what editions you want them to conform to, etc, etc. 

wall of fire, water, ice, shadow, earth & lightning

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/5753/wallections.png



img35.imageshack.us/img35/5753/wallections.png

Skull walls _edit_...



http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/8531/numbx.png
img199.imageshack.us/img199/8531/numbx.png

edit... Had this in the Area effect thread.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...-effect-size-printable-templates-pro-evil.gif

Edit: Medium and large circles / glyphs



http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/1528/pentup.png
img260.imageshack.us/img260/1528/pentup.png


----------



## frankthedm

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/9595/wallofthorns.png
img527.imageshack.us/img527/9595/wallofthorns.png
http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/4227/gettingboulder.png
img527.imageshack.us/img527/4227/gettingboulder.png
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3107/treeshedgegrowth.png
img34.imageshack.us/img34/3107/treeshedgegrowth.png
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/430/stoneterrain.png
img197.imageshack.us/img197/430/stoneterrain.png
http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/9661/deadantdeadantdedantded.png
img2.imageshack.us/img2/9661/deadantdeadantdedantded.png
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1893/nothingcanstopthem1.png
img210.imageshack.us/img210/1893/nothingcanstopthem1.png


----------



## frankthedm

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9153/chairs.png
img34.imageshack.us/img34/9153/chairs.png

EDIT here ya go





http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/4318/feacircle.png
img688.imageshack.us/img688/4318/feacircle.png


----------



## wcpfish

Frank, 

These are PERFECT.  Particularly love the shroom circles and the blank magic circles (DMs can write the effects in the circles if they choose).  Thanks so much!  

Bill aka WCPFISH


----------



## frankthedm

Assassin Vine+Allip [BB], Axe Beak [BB], Ankheg & Gorgon Sheets



 

 

 

 

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5086/axebeakspath.png
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3255/kheg.png
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1899/pathgorgon.png
http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/8193/pathfinderassasinvineal.png

 img687.imageshack.us/img687/5086/axebeakspath.png
  img40.imageshack.us/img40/3255/kheg.png
  img29.imageshack.us/img29/1899/pathgorgon.png
 img262.imageshack.us/img262/8193/pathfinderassasinvineal.png


----------



## frankthedm

well, now a sizable chunk of the "A" section of the bestiary is kinda complete, so now here come some "B"s.



 

 

 



 

 



 

 

 





 

 

 

 

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2141/pathlili.png
http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3867/barghest.png 
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/5208/pathbasilisk.png 
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/4487/basinplant.png 
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7053/pathbat.png 
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/775/pathbearplusowl.png 
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1323/pathbeetlebonusswarm.png 
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/2571/bebiilth.png 
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2981/bebiilthgarg.png 
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6595/pathboar.png 
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/4932/pathneocol.png 
http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/6858/pathneo.png 


 img683.imageshack.us/img683/2141/pathlili.png
 img261.imageshack.us/img261/3867/barghest.png    
 img196.imageshack.us/img196/5208/pathbasilisk.png  
 img194.imageshack.us/img194/4487/basinplant.png  
 img4.imageshack.us/img4/7053/pathbat.png  
 img690.imageshack.us/img690/775/pathbearplusowl.png  
 img4.imageshack.us/img4/1323/pathbeetlebonusswarm.png  
 img690.imageshack.us/img690/2571/bebiilth.png  
 img193.imageshack.us/img193/2981/bebiilthgarg.png  
 img690.imageshack.us/img690/6595/pathboar.png  
 img22.imageshack.us/img22/4932/pathneocol.png  
 img261.imageshack.us/img261/6858/pathneo.png


----------



## frankthedm

And lets finish the Bestiary  “B”s



 

 

 



 



http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/8981/pathbehir.png
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/7299/inkkillerpuddings.png
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/503/boggard.png
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/4999/pathbugbears.png
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3565/bullete.png

img41.imageshack.us/img41/8981/pathbehir.png
img412.imageshack.us/img412/7299/inkkillerpuddings.png
img689.imageshack.us/img689/503/boggard.png
img526.imageshack.us/img526/4999/pathbugbears.png
img412.imageshack.us/img412/3565/bullete.png


----------



## frankthedm

On with the "C" section of the Bestiary.



 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 



http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6034/pathchimerapride.png
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9093/crikey1.png
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/5070/crikey1bigguns.png
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7410/crikey1garggator.png
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/4135/crikey1gargcav.png
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9977/crikey1col.png
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4713/crikey1albinocol.png
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5104/crikey1gatorcolcav.png

 img94.imageshack.us/img94/6034/pathchimerapride.png
 img149.imageshack.us/img149/9093/crikey1.png
 img256.imageshack.us/img256/5070/crikey1bigguns.png
 img14.imageshack.us/img14/7410/crikey1garggator.png
 img256.imageshack.us/img256/4135/crikey1gargcav.png 
 img14.imageshack.us/img14/9977/crikey1col.png
 img33.imageshack.us/img33/4713/crikey1albinocol.png
 img42.imageshack.us/img42/5104/crikey1gatorcolcav.png


----------



## frankthedm

mostly C's, though a hydra sheet snuck in and a remorhaz is hiding with the larger centipedes

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/5286/centaurpathgiantkillers.png
http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6605/centaurtroopspath.png
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/3108/centaurpath.png
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/9899/harryhydra.png
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/2725/centipede4.png
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6145/centipede3.png
http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/6606/centipedecol5.png
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7333/centipedecol4.png
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/8601/centipedecol3.png
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/3267/centipedecol2.png
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8936/centipedecol1.png
http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/2199/centipedecolremorhaz.png
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1267/centipede2.png
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/8595/centipede1.png


 img691.imageshack.us/img691/5286/centaurpathgiantkillers.png
 img94.imageshack.us/img94/6605/centaurtroopspath.png
 img338.imageshack.us/img338/3108/centaurpath.png
 img694.imageshack.us/img694/9899/harryhydra.png
 img692.imageshack.us/img692/2725/centipede4.png
 img691.imageshack.us/img691/6145/centipede3.png
 img27.imageshack.us/img27/6606/centipedecol5.png
 img7.imageshack.us/img7/7333/centipedecol4.png
 img413.imageshack.us/img413/8601/centipedecol3.png
 img338.imageshack.us/img338/3267/centipedecol2.png
 img691.imageshack.us/img691/8936/centipedecol1.png
 img27.imageshack.us/img27/2199/centipedecolremorhaz.png
 img691.imageshack.us/img691/1267/centipede2.png
 img338.imageshack.us/img338/8595/centipede1.png


----------



## frankthedm

Odd... There seems to be a missing page in the bestiary. Could not find the Cat-_Oh Bleep!_-us, nor the Cthul-faced crawler. Well, here are their counters and some crabs. 



 

 



img7.imageshack.us/img7/6562/missingpageca.png
img525.imageshack.us/img525/8333/crabswarm.png
img7.imageshack.us/img7/7802/crabs.png

Huge and larger crabs in pdf format, right click, save as
img697.imageshack.us/img697/4230/crabtastic.pdf


----------



## InnocenceLost

Just curious - Any Sci-Fi based?


----------



## frankthedm

InnocenceLost said:


> Just curious - Any Sci-Fi based?



There are a few sci fi sheets earlier in the thread. Aliens, predators, lovecrafian horrors, modern thugs and power armor were posted earlier

There are lots of sci fi video games, what did you need? I've been going a-z thru the pathfnder bestiary because no one has been asking for anything recently.


----------



## InnocenceLost

Thanks - I missed those.  Nice work. Very reminiscent of Starship Troopers  and Aliens.

Anything closer to Star Wars, Babylon 5 or even Farscape?

Do you generate this artwork yourself, or are you formatting it from pre-existing  art?


----------



## frankthedm

InnocenceLost said:


> Do you generate this artwork yourself, or are you formatting it from pre-existing  art?



Pre-exiting. The more recent sheets have credit listings on the sheet where the sprites came from. They are placed in the margin area so they stay with the sheet digitally, but when printed, they might fall outside printed area


----------



## frankthedm

InnocenceLost said:


> Anything closer to Star Wars, Babylon 5 or even Farscape?



Uhm, could you be more specific? Races, armanents, critter names... etc. I made some guesses and cobbled some sci fi sheets together.

Note the PDF formatted sheets are due to scale issues with the original sprites. 

warring stars sampler PDF
img189.imageshack.us/img189/9290/warringstarsmix.pdf

huge banthas PDF 
img264.imageshack.us/img264/4575/hugebantha.pdf




img12.imageshack.us/img12/8450/banthalarge.png

Here is a Rebel vs Imperial sheet of a different 'Verse...

Purple bellies Vs browncoats
img37.imageshack.us/img37/563/troopstr.pdf

Original PNG is scaled at roughly 20MM wide base scale



img196.imageshack.us/img196/9014/scifiguesswork.png

C section of the bestiary continues. Chokers, cloakers, cockatrices & cyclopsi. Also a sheet of catfolk / tabaxi / werecats / Sabrecats...etc. 



 

 

 


img42.imageshack.us/img42/5526/cycos.png
img686.imageshack.us/img686/6673/petrififyingchicken.png
img686.imageshack.us/img686/9848/catgirls.png
img228.imageshack.us/img228/5029/cloakerchoker.png


----------



## frankthedm

Finishing off the c's for now [Couatl and Caryatid Column [BB] are a few post back in the angel and animated object sheets respectively] and starting the D's with dark creepers and dogs. Also another Sci fi sheet, the coeurl.  Edit: adding in the darkmantle 



 

 

 

 




   img710.imageshack.us/img710/9021/destroyerblack.png
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9021/destroyerblack.png

   img130.imageshack.us/img130/3117/chullcavefisher.png
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3117/chullcavefisher.png

   img710.imageshack.us/img710/6325/meetthecreeper.png
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/6325/meetthecreeper.png

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2810/watsupdawg.png
   img710.imageshack.us/img710/2810/watsupdawg.png

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/31/darkmantle.png
   img294.imageshack.us/img294/31/darkmantle.png


----------



## frankthedm

Demon types VI, V, II, and Babau. 





http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/7373/demtemp.png
   img146.imageshack.us/img146/7373/demtemp.png


----------



## frankthedm

Type I, TypeIII, Type IV, Succubus, dretch [I mislabeled them as manes], Shadow demons and Dragon turtle + Sea serpent. Nabasu demons can be represented by gargoyles, found on the animated object sheet.



 

 

 




 

 



http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/4533/shadowdemons.png
http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/7229/glabrezu.png
http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/3984/soulfoodfans.png
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/6065/manes.png
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5804/iwannavrock.png
http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/7519/typeiv.png
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8959/dragonturtleseaserpent.png

 img704.imageshack.us/img704/4533/shadowdemons.png
 img704.imageshack.us/img704/7229/glabrezu.png
 img704.imageshack.us/img704/3984/soulfoodfans.png
 img192.imageshack.us/img192/6065/manes.png
 img189.imageshack.us/img189/5804/iwannavrock.png
 img109.imageshack.us/img109/7519/typeiv.png
 img21.imageshack.us/img21/8959/dragonturtleseaserpent.png


----------



## frankthedm

Ice devils. 

http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/1038/hasfrozenover.png
   img704.imageshack.us/img704/1038/hasfrozenover.png


----------



## frankthedm

horn devils, pit fiends, erinyes, lemure, bone devils and barbed devils _*edit:bearded devils too*_. Also put together some dino sheets and some mammoths too.



 

 

 

 


 

 





 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 




http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/3564/cornugonmalebranche.png
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/1884/erinyes.png
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8127/lemuremudmenetc.png
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/3749/mammothherd5nightcrushe.png
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7826/mammothherd4greyhorn.png
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5154/mammothherd3ivory.png
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/915/mammothherd2brown.png
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/6830/mammothheard1.png
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/9291/mammothassorted.png
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5952/triceratops2ndsheet.png
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/8717/trexi.png
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3760/brontoburgerslousianasa.png
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1821/brontoburgerslousianagr.png
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/346/brontoburgersspiceymust.png
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1222/brontoburgersmustardand.png
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4482/brontoburgersgreen.png
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5066/brontoburgers.png
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2590/triceratops.png
http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/7626/badtothe.png
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/4904/hamatula.png
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/513/pitfiend.png

   img707.imageshack.us/img707/3564/cornugonmalebranche.png
   img695.imageshack.us/img695/1884/erinyes.png
   img23.imageshack.us/img23/8127/lemuremudmenetc.png
   img689.imageshack.us/img689/3749/mammothherd5nightcrushe.png
   img695.imageshack.us/img695/7826/mammothherd4greyhorn.png
   img25.imageshack.us/img25/5154/mammothherd3ivory.png
   img121.imageshack.us/img121/915/mammothherd2brown.png
   img121.imageshack.us/img121/6830/mammothheard1.png
   img121.imageshack.us/img121/9291/mammothassorted.png
   img12.imageshack.us/img12/5952/triceratops2ndsheet.png
   img22.imageshack.us/img22/8717/trexi.png
   img42.imageshack.us/img42/3760/brontoburgerslousianasa.png
   img268.imageshack.us/img268/1821/brontoburgerslousianagr.png
   img710.imageshack.us/img710/346/brontoburgersspiceymust.png
   img25.imageshack.us/img25/1222/brontoburgersmustardand.png
   img269.imageshack.us/img269/4482/brontoburgersgreen.png
   img269.imageshack.us/img269/5066/brontoburgers.png
   img710.imageshack.us/img710/2590/triceratops.png
   img693.imageshack.us/img693/7626/badtothe.png
   img121.imageshack.us/img121/4904/hamatula.png
   img269.imageshack.us/img269/513/pitfiend.png


----------



## Brace Cormaeril

I don't suppose you have a colossal Platinum Dragon on you thumb drive?


----------



## frankthedm

Brace Cormaeril said:


> I don't suppose you have a colossal Platinum Dragon on you thumb drive?



 Nothing regal enough TBH, especially not at colossal size. I also am a fan of the Asian dragon style for The Platinum Dragon so I'll try 3 of those. The European style Platinum might be too colourful, but I think it might work. Also included is the full grown gold dragon that you might need to print 7 of. Will you need the old man with the seven canaries too? EDIT: In case you do...







 

 




 

 


 

 




 

 



http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/8259/oldmanandthecanaries.png
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1725/platinumgreenmane.png
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2708/platinumeuro.png
http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/8826/canary1of7.png
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2935/platinumcav.png
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6638/platinum.png
http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/1903/whitedragon.png
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5509/bluedragona.png
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/5700/greendragon.png
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/253/reddragon.png
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1007/blackdrag.png
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/6876/golddragon.png

  img697.imageshack.us/img697/8259/oldmanandthecanaries.png
  img689.imageshack.us/img689/6876/golddragon.png
  img710.imageshack.us/img710/1725/platinumgreenmane.png
  img214.imageshack.us/img214/2708/platinumeuro.png
  img442.imageshack.us/img442/8826/canary1of7.png
  img96.imageshack.us/img96/2935/platinumcav.png
  img96.imageshack.us/img96/6638/platinum.png
  img138.imageshack.us/img138/1903/whitedragon.png
  img37.imageshack.us/img37/5509/bluedragona.png
  img695.imageshack.us/img695/5700/greendragon.png
  img96.imageshack.us/img96/253/reddragon.png
  img96.imageshack.us/img96/1007/blackdrag.png


----------



## DMDeeryLou

Hello,

I found this thread somewhat by accident a few weeks ago and have been enjoying using many of your tokens in my game! I figured I would register and hop on to say thanks for the tokens. So far I've used a scorpion, some ants, one of the centipedes, a couple of the smaller crabs, some doom skulls and a bat. 

Besides all the thanks due, I thought I might see if I could impose on you for some Bullywugs. I saw the battletoads,a nd they might work, but somehow don't have that charming pathetic look of the bullywugs. Besides that, i think there are some slightly frog looking dudes in the kuo-toa sheet and then the slaad. I could definately make due if you don't have anything else. 

Thanks again for the work you've done, and in advance if you can help.


----------



## frankthedm

DMDeeryLou said:


> I found this thread somewhat by accident a few weeks ago and have been enjoying using many of your tokens in my game! I figured I would register and hop on to say thanks for the tokens. So far I've used a scorpion, some ants, one of the centipedes, a couple of the smaller crabs, some doom skulls and a bat.



You are welcome.



> Besides all the thanks due, I thought I might see if I could impose on you for some Bullywugs. I saw the battletoads, and they might work, but somehow don't have that charming pathetic look of the bullywugs. Besides that, i think there are some slightly frog looking dudes in the kuo-toa sheet and then the slaad. I could definately make due if you don't have anything else.
> 
> Thanks again for the work you've done, and in advance if you can help.



Been doing some other things, though if i can find some time, I'll see abut tweaking some more frogmen if i can find them.


----------



## DMDeeryLou

I am going to run the scenario tonight, so I think you are off the hook. I look forward to whatever does appear in the future though, and thanks again!


----------



## frankthedm

Here is a PDF for devourers of various sizes. It was not a PNG because the image was not of a typical counter size.

http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4654/devourersheet.pdf
img715.imageshack.us/img715/4654/devourersheet.pdf


Rules questions for the 3.5 devourer, some went unanswered even in pathfinder.
The Devourer: Energy Drain, Spectral Hand, Essence Trapping and Spell Deflection - EN World D&D / RPG News


3.5 Advanced devourers
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/77583-franks-advanced-monsters.html#post3101212


----------



## frankthedm

Duergar





http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/4830/duergar.png
img191.imageshack.us/img191/4830/duergar.png


----------



## frankthedm

Two sets of dwarf troops.



 



http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6955/dwarfteam1.png
img683.imageshack.us/img683/6955/dwarfteam1.png

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7171/dwarfteamgreen.png
img707.imageshack.us/img707/7171/dwarfteamgreen.png


----------



## gill_smoke

*continued efforts*

Thank you, I dropped off the radar a while ago. I'm glad to see you are still at it.


----------



## frankthedm

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/8392/derro.png
http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/1253/tunasafedolphin.png
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8279/dopplerineffective.png
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/1143/eaglec.png
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8369/eels.png
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/641/ettin.png

img263.imageshack.us/img263/8392/derro.png
img144.imageshack.us/img144/1253/tunasafedolphin.png
img143.imageshack.us/img143/8279/dopplerineffective.png
img682.imageshack.us/img682/1143/eaglec.png
img695.imageshack.us/img695/8369/eels.png
img412.imageshack.us/img412/641/ettin.png


----------



## frankthedm

flytraps and a passable stand in for a froghemoth.



 



http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/2318/froghemoth.png
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4606/itsatrap.png

img97.imageshack.us/img97/2318/froghemoth.png
img145.imageshack.us/img145/4606/itsatrap.png


----------



## frankthedm

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/2309/watero.png
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7541/airelementals.png
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/3463/drowsy.png
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/7933/cubeu.png
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/113/froad.png
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8918/ettercop.png
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4606/itsatrap.png

 img695.imageshack.us/img695/2309/watero.png
 img59.imageshack.us/img59/7541/airelementals.png
 img249.imageshack.us/img249/7933/cubeu.png 
 img145.imageshack.us/img145/3463/drowsy.png
 img59.imageshack.us/img59/113/froad.png
 img145.imageshack.us/img145/8918/ettercop.png


----------



## frankthedm

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/9321/greyooze.png
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/903/rocked.png
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/2939/fireelement.png
http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/9224/xorn.png

mg46.imageshack.us/img46/9321/greyooze.png
img28.imageshack.us/img28/9224/xorn.png
img63.imageshack.us/img63/903/rocked.png
img63.imageshack.us/img63/2939/fireelement.png


----------



## frankthedm

Over 40,000 thread views... nice. 



 & 

 & 



Ghouls & Ghosts & Goblins

 img682.imageshack.us/img682/1135/ghoull.png
 img63.imageshack.us/img63/4685/ggghosts.png
 mg97.imageshack.us/img97/8233/goblinshortfaced.png


----------



## frankthedm

beholders ~ Death Kiss ~ Fire giants ~ Frost giants ~ Stone Giants ~ Hill giants

PDF of the large giants upgraded to HUGE

 img88.imageshack.us/img88/2092/beholders.png
img685.imageshack.us/img685/7384/bloodeye.png
 img406.imageshack.us/img406/6826/giatfire.png
 img402.imageshack.us/img402/1646/giantfrost.png
 img260.imageshack.us/img260/2754/giantstone.png
 img406.imageshack.us/img406/4460/gianthill.png
 img402.imageshack.us/img402/7364/largegiantsmadehuge.pdf


----------



## frankthedm

Storm giants / Edritch giants ~ Cloud Giants ~ Gibbering mouther ~ Gnolls with spear and shield ~ Girallons ~ 



 

 

 

 



 img203.imageshack.us/img203/8054/giantstormeldritch.png
 img535.imageshack.us/img535/2820/giantcloud.png
 img405.imageshack.us/img405/4029/gibberer.png
 img40.imageshack.us/img40/4814/gnollspearandshield.png
 img338.imageshack.us/img338/8776/girallon.png

Golems & Gorgons already posted upthread. Does anyone need more of the Classic golems? Pathfinder Bestiary does list them as possible gangs (2-4), but four golems sounds ASTOUNDINGLY hard to justify cost wise in game.


----------



## frankthedm

Griffons
img260.imageshack.us/img260/6038/griffonbrownrubywing.png


----------



## frankthedm

Kobolds ~ Int devourer / brain collecter ~ Iron cobra ~ Hueceva ~ hairless hellhounds / Yeth hounds ~ Hobgoblin unit ~ Small hyena & Hyenadon ~ Brown hairy gug ~ Medium hyena PDF ~ Squids ~ hags ~ Harpys ~ Herd animal ~ Fiendish buffalo / stench kow ~ Kraken & Naughty Tentacle ~ Horsemeat ~ 


 img443.imageshack.us/img443/8906/kobolddraconusimatatus.png
 img693.imageshack.us/img693/686/intnomnom.png
 img215.imageshack.us/img215/7710/ironcobra.png
 img413.imageshack.us/img413/144/hueceva.png
 img35.imageshack.us/img35/9091/yethhoundhellhound.png
 img94.imageshack.us/img94/3177/hobgobunit.png
 img191.imageshack.us/img191/7373/hyenalargesmall.png
 img13.imageshack.us/img13/6859/gug.png
 img708.imageshack.us/img708/8951/hyenamedium.pdf
 img41.imageshack.us/img41/518/squidplain.png
 img218.imageshack.us/img218/6278/squidfancy.png
 img88.imageshack.us/img88/8167/hags.png
 img576.imageshack.us/img576/2228/harpians.png
 img718.imageshack.us/img718/6017/bullm.png
 img87.imageshack.us/img87/7550/stenchkowfiendishbuffal.png
 img687.imageshack.us/img687/5705/timetogetkraken.png
 img97.imageshack.us/img97/277/horseriding.png

Edit, just copypasted one more together...




Kraken masked cultists
img256.imageshack.us/img256/1286/kulttlefish.png


----------



## mgbeach

If anyone is interested, here's a pdf I had created with 12 blank paper minis. Cut on the dotted lines and fold on the solid lines to create a paper mini with a 1-inch square base that is 1.5 inches high. Also attaching a PSD version for anyone with photoshop that wants to add images to the template before printing.  Here's an example of how they look..







http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...mini-photoshop-template-blankminitemplate.psd

http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...aper-mini-photoshop-template-12blankminis.pdf

I had all this in another thread as well.. if that's a faux pas let me know and I can delete one or the other. Thanks!
​


----------



## mgbeach

Also, I know that Paizo pdf's have full-resolution images embedded so if you have, say, the monster manual (or any of their adventure paths) you can right click on an image and save as a bmp, jpg or tiff.  It's handy for adding to markers/minis or for printing out an image for players that doesn't have stats associated with it.  

You can also search through the Paizo blog, as they post many full-res  images there as well.


----------



## ilikepie

These are incredible. Have you done duergar/gray dwarves yet? I'm about to run the "Horned Hold" in Thunderspire Labyrinth...

EDIT: Wow, you're about fifty steps ahead of me. Just found the thunderspire labyrinth sheet and it's amazing. Thank you.


----------



## frankthedm

ilikepie said:


> EDIT: Wow, you're about fifty steps ahead of me. Just found the thunderspire labyrinth sheet and it's amazing. Thank you.



http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/4830/duergar.png Post 127 has a dedicated dark dwarf sheet 







mgbeach said:


> Also, I know that Paizo pdf's have full-resolution images embedded so if you have, say, the monster manual (or any of their adventure paths) you can right click on an image and save as a bmp, jpg or tiff.  It's handy for adding to markers/minis or for printing out an image for players that doesn't have stats associated with it.
> 
> You can also search through the Paizo blog, as they post many full-res  images there as well.



thanks for the reminder!

_"You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to mgbeach again."_


----------



## mgbeach

frankthedm said:


> thanks for the reminder!




Sure thing.. and man I love the Pathfinder goblins!


----------



## frankthedm

~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 



Lamia ~ Leech ~ lich ~ Linnorm ~ lizardmen ~ Lizards ~ Lycantropes ~Manticore ~ mantis ~Medusa ~ Minotaurs ~mite ~

img219.imageshack.us/img219/1583/lumia.png
img169.imageshack.us/img169/9630/leeeeches111.png
img263.imageshack.us/img263/1448/lich.png
img94.imageshack.us/img94/4926/linnorm.png
img219.imageshack.us/img219/9228/lizardmenr.png
img217.imageshack.us/img217/8529/lizards.png
img140.imageshack.us/img140/111/lycanthrope.png
img265.imageshack.us/img265/502/montefull.png
img689.imageshack.us/img689/8536/mantisu.png
img685.imageshack.us/img685/8681/medusa.png
img16.imageshack.us/img16/3135/minotaurs.png
img15.imageshack.us/img15/906/mite.png


----------



## frankthedm

~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~


 ~ 


Mimic ~ Mohrg ~ Morlock ~ Mummy  ~ Nagas ~ Advanced nagas and snake tailed Serpent folk ~ Nagalord & Serpent folk cult ~ Nightmare [PDF] ~ Ochre ~ Octopus ~ Ogres ~ Oni ~ Orc

  img138.imageshack.us/img138/4636/mimic.png
  img153.imageshack.us/img153/2060/mohrghahaha.png
  img96.imageshack.us/img96/1387/morlock.png
  img15.imageshack.us/img15/3742/mummysarc.png
  img148.imageshack.us/img148/8692/nagamedlarge.png
  img26.imageshack.us/img26/2192/nagaandsnakecultists.png
  img687.imageshack.us/img687/2589/nagalordcult.png
  img72.imageshack.us/img72/6303/nightmare.pdf
  img341.imageshack.us/img341/4181/oozeofilldefinedcolour.png
  img171.imageshack.us/img171/535/octo.png
  img594.imageshack.us/img594/8619/ogresinchains.png
  img140.imageshack.us/img140/6375/oniv.png
  img94.imageshack.us/img94/6954/orcswshieldchoppa.png


----------



## frankthedm

Love these monsters though i'm not sure how practical a print out of an all black critter would be [especially if one is paying for the ink]. if these are too grey, i could darken them.





Nightshades: Mystarian Nightcrawler, Mystarian Nightwalker, Mystarian Nightwing  & Faerûnian Night*h*aunt
Horror Counters: Haunter of the dark & Nightgaunt

img33.imageshack.us/img33/6219/nightshadey.png

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Haunter_of_the_Dark http://www.dagonbytes.com/thelibrary/lovecraft/thehaunterofthedark.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nightgaunt http://www.dagonbytes.com/thelibrary/lovecraft/thedreamquestofunknownkadath.htm


----------



## Halberd22

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the hard work Frank, my players and I appreciate it!


----------



## Ruined

Just found this thread. Great stuff Frank!  Thanks!


----------



## mo123813

I know this may a little dumb and all, but I just found out about this tokens and boy, I was up all night looking at these! Anyway, I looked at those websites with sprites, and it got me wondering: How do you make these? Is there a tutorial you can locate me to? Do you have any token blanks? Do you use PDF to make these?


----------



## frankthedm

mo123813 said:


> I know this may a little dumb and all, but I just found out about this tokens and boy, I was up all night looking at these!



 I'm up to 3am - 6am myself many nights copying and pasting these together



 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 



 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 



 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 



 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 



 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 



 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 



 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 



  ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

Otyugh ~ Owlbears ~ Pazuzu ~ Pegasai Large, medium & huge ~ Pegasus 1.5 ~ Phase Spiders ~ Skull Phase spiders ~ Phoenix & Rhuk ~ Pixies, med ~ Pixies, small [20mm ~ 3/4th" base] PDF ~ Pseudonatural sampler Medium, large & Garg. ~ Psuedonatural sampler, huge ~ Purple worm classic ~ Purple worm plated ~ Rakshasa ~ rat swarm ~ Rats ~ Remoraz  ~ Retriever ~ Rhino ~ Roc ~ Roper ~ Rust monsters ~ Sahuagin ~ Satyrs ~ Scorpions ~ Shark, mega ~ Sharks ~ Shoggoth tide ~ Shoggoths large & garg.  ~ Slamander, fire ~ Spiders Small, medium, large, huge & Garg. ~ 

  img230.imageshack.us/img230/6247/yugh1isright.png
  img215.imageshack.us/img215/3580/hoot.png
  img37.imageshack.us/img37/8604/pazuzu.png
  img535.imageshack.us/img535/3204/pegasuslargemediumhuge.pdf
  img708.imageshack.us/img708/4853/pegasus1p5.png
  img19.imageshack.us/img19/8625/facespiders.png
  img717.imageshack.us/img717/1772/phoenixrhuk.png
  img199.imageshack.us/img199/6618/timetogetdusted.png
  img28.imageshack.us/img28/3102/pixietribesmallbases.pdf
  img35.imageshack.us/img35/8915/pseudohorror.pdf
  img202.imageshack.us/img202/5043/dunwichfamilyreunion.png
  img408.imageshack.us/img408/1991/purplewormclassic.png
  img69.imageshack.us/img69/5361/purplewormplated.png
  img192.imageshack.us/img192/5082/crossbowtime.png
  img153.imageshack.us/img153/5299/ratswarm.png
  img685.imageshack.us/img685/6500/direrats.png
  img693.imageshack.us/img693/8682/polarworms.png
  img571.imageshack.us/img571/2977/retriever.png
  img101.imageshack.us/img101/6653/rhino.png
  img717.imageshack.us/img717/1772/phoenixrhuk.png
  img193.imageshack.us/img193/3517/roper.png
  img96.imageshack.us/img96/3895/rustmonsters.png
  img96.imageshack.us/img96/2716/fishmenbetta.png
  img708.imageshack.us/img708/1283/attractedtomovement.png
  img13.imageshack.us/img13/1599/getoverhere1.png
  img532.imageshack.us/img532/9504/dundundun.png
  img526.imageshack.us/img526/1695/gummisharks.png
  img717.imageshack.us/img717/4317/itchangedshape1lg.png
  img69.imageshack.us/img69/6520/itchangedshape111.png
  img704.imageshack.us/img704/1861/skullfacephasespiders.png
  img534.imageshack.us/img534/3503/salamander.png
  img29.imageshack.us/img29/4837/spidersheetb.png

I’ll have to edit in the Mystarian Frost Salamander.




  img714.imageshack.us/img714/8710/frostystay.png




mo123813 said:


> Do you use PDF to make these?



MS  Paint mostly. When I need to shift colours, I use Open Office* to tweak the image's colours to make underground monkeys & _elemental rock paper scissors_ variants then use the  "PRINT SCREEN" button to copy a snapshot of the screen into another window of Paint. 

I usually only post the sheets in PDF when the original sprites won't match the bases without too much stretching. Sadly not every sprite I find conforms to the 96 pixels to the inch, & sprites get ugly if not stretched by whole numbers [200%, 300% 400%] so a PDF cheat pops up ever once in a while. When it _is_ PDF time, Open office has a PDF export option.

* Open office has an odd flaw, if a piece of a picture [select tool] is copied from paint and pasted into a Open Office Writer document, that image is streched a few pixels. This can be fixed after being copied back to paint, but it is something to watch out for.



mo123813 said:


> Anyway, I looked at those websites with sprites, and it got me wondering: How do you make these? Is there a tutorial you can locate me to?



 Those site have tutorials on making sprite sheets sometimes and I think Paint tutorials exist on the web. Basically find a sprite that looks good, paste it into a freshly opened window of paint*, make any changes you want. Open a separate paint window [START > All programs> Accessories > Paint] to paste your grid into, paste the sprite onto your grid, add your credit notations for the original sprite ripper if you plan to post the sheet., save as a PNG [or BPM if you have to}. Saving as JPG will destroy the pixels & GIF will screw the colors.

* If the background turns black when pasting into paint, you can use the "PRINT SCREEN" button to copy a snapshot of the screen. 

When working with sprites, don’t use white or black for the background, generally that radioactive green or Florecent Pink make a good background to work with since a sprite will rarely use those colours.

Speaking of colours, double clicking the colour boxes at the screen bottom will open a colour window pop up with more colours. Hitting that “Define custom colors button” opens up the full scale paint has for colours.

WARNING: Paint can only EDIT> UNDO the last three changes in the versions I've used. Be cautious and don’t be shy about saving your work or EDIT> Select All> EDIT> Copy and STARTing one more paint window to Paste your work into. My taskbar usually has 1d6+1 paint windows open at any given time
EDIT:


> Do you have any token blanks?



Here...


----------



## mo123813

Wow. WOW! Thank you! Thanks a whole lot; for everything. 

 I had googled for Monster tokens since I bought the D&D 4th edition starter set which comes with tokens, since Ill never pay for those huge books. I'd rather make my own adventures using my own monster tokens (Miniatures are too expensive...) you know? 
 The point is, when I saw this, it blew me away! I had originally stuck with One Monk miniatures,
One Monk Miniatures
But these tokens are 10 times easier to get started and using them. Thanks again! I'll send you some that I make.
(Also, as a request, could you make a huge frost demon or some war bears ((Preferably polar war bears;I need some since I play Heroquest))?)


----------



## frankthedm

mo123813 said:


> (Also, as a request, could you make a huge frost demon or some war bears ((Preferably polar war bears;I need some since I play Heroquest))?)



what kind of frost demon? What makes a war bear? Here is what i copypasta'ed just now...





polar bears,  4 armed ice demon
  img192.imageshack.us/img192/6005/coldrequest.png


----------



## mo123813

HAHAHA! WOW! That's perfect! SIMPLY perfect. I couldnt thank you enough! The frost Demon is perfect. I guess a War Bear has armor on according to heroquest, but this feels better since they're real bears instead of mutant ones.
As a last request, could you make a Youtube tutorial for all my slow friends to understand (As well as the world)? I think it'll be really cool;just a suggestion. Love the tokens you just made btw. Last thing: Could you make a yeti token in your next set? That's it. Ill ask for nothing else.


----------



## frankthedm

mo123813 said:


> The frost Demon is perfect.



 glad you liked it, the sprite it came from also had 2 arm options. 







> I guess a War Bear has armor on according to heroquest,



ok, i'll see what kind of plates look right on the bears.







mo123813 said:


> could you make a Youtube tutorial for all my slow friends to understand (As well as the world)?



Nope. Videos are beyond the level of effort I'm putting into this.







> Could you make a yeti token in your next set? That's it.



I'll bump the yeti up the next ones i post.







> Ill ask for nothing else.



keep asking, I'm just going through the pathfinder bestiary A-Z because few are making other suggestions.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

I may have missed them, but do you have some horse counters where you see the horse top down? (Like the gale force 9 one recently previewed) For sliding under a PC mini to show they are mounted?

Also, could you do some Duergar mounted on striders (remember those?)?

Thanks!!


----------



## frankthedm

~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 
Sea serpent ( others on dragon turtle sheet  ) ~ Shadows ~ Shambling mounds ~ Shocker lizards ~ Skeleton champions ~ Skeleton mix ~ Yeti as per request ~ 

  img638.imageshack.us/img638/5613/seaserpent.png
  img526.imageshack.us/img526/7528/shadowsi.png
  img215.imageshack.us/img215/2325/shambler.png
  img375.imageshack.us/img375/8029/shocker.png
  img695.imageshack.us/img695/1382/skeletonchamp.png
  img37.imageshack.us/img37/4194/skeletonmix.png
  img232.imageshack.us/img232/6258/yeti.png


----------



## mo123813

Nice! Thanks for the yetis. I really think they're awesome.
As for the Youtube video, it's all good. Maybe Ill post one up when I get the hang of it.
Also, i'll think of more things to suggest. You're creating PathFinder stuff, hmm?
Also, Im not sure if there is a sprite of this or not, but squigs (and maybe a goblin riding one) would be fabulous!


----------



## Old Gumphrey

Ok, so, the sprite rips are awesome. Period.

However, how do you make these things...well, to be frank (heh), how do you actually *game* with them? I mean...if I print out a bunch of paper tokens, they're going to last maybe 1-2 sessions and then be useless from wear. Are people laminating them, gluing them to cardboard, what?


----------



## frankthedm

Old Gumphrey said:


> how do you actually *game* with them? I mean...if I print out a bunch of paper tokens, they're going to last maybe 1-2 sessions and then be useless from wear. Are people laminating them, gluing them to cardboard, what?



Some print, use and dispose; others print to cardstock. If I did not already have 1000s of minis,  I'd color print on normal paper and stick them onto the back of cheap self stick vinyl tile and slap laminate on the front of them.


----------



## frankthedm

Matrix Sorcica said:


> some horse counters where you see the horse top down?
> 
> Also, could you do some Duergar mounted on striders (remember those?)?





mo123813 said:


> a War Bear has armor on according to heroquest, but this feels better since they're real bears instead of mutant ones.





mo123813 said:


> squigs






 ~  

  ~ 

 ~ 

 ~  

 ~ 

 ~ 

Bears in armor ~ Mutated Bear  ~  Duergar on steeder ~ Horses top down tokens ~ Squishy, toothy, clawy fungus ~ Yellow musk creeper ~ 

  img44.imageshack.us/img44/5097/armorbear.png
  img69.imageshack.us/img69/8986/mutantbear.png
  img155.imageshack.us/img155/2456/darkdwarfonsteeder.png
  img580.imageshack.us/img580/2183/horsestopdown.png
  img69.imageshack.us/img69/1593/violentfungus.pdf
  img241.imageshack.us/img241/8471/mellowyellow.png


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

These are great, thanks!


----------



## mo123813

Yay! My bears and some squigs! Thanks! Man, If I played PathFinder, My game store friends would pee in their pants.

 I had a little get together with some friends on Wednesday, and they were shocked as ever to see me with a Witch lord token in Heroquest (I used the bigger Lich token from you Lich sheet). They were also happy to see the Frozen demon, and the bears. It made me feel awesome that they enjoyed them. They wanted me to tell you thanks a whole bunch.

 I use clear scotch tape to laminate my minis. I get a long strip, bend it over so it sticks to the back, and cut around it to get all access tape.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hi Frank,

I know you did some Space Marine type figures earlier in the thread, and I'll go back and use them when I need them.

However, I'm going to be running a Mass Effect based game at GenCon and SPOILERS! I'm going to need some Geth style figures.

Geth - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more for some info about them and how they look.

You came through for me once before with the Fire themed stuff, any help here would be great!


----------



## mo123813

You think you could make some for these sprites?
http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/06 - Augus.gif
http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/07 - Joker.gif
http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/17 - Kuwadora.gif
http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/26 - Shupukay.gif
http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/30 - Necroman.gif
http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/37 - Deathevn.gif (Is this one even possible?)
http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/31 - Ray.gif
http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Enemies/Cyclops.gif
http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Enemies/Ifeleet.gif


----------



## mgbeach

mo123813 said:


> You think you could make some for these sprites?
> 
> http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/37 - Deathevn.gif (Is this one even possible?)




As a player, I hope not!


----------



## mo123813

mgbeach said:


> As a player, I hope not!



  Huh?


----------



## mgbeach

mo123813 said:


> Huh?




I hope that one can't be made into a token, since as a player I would hate to ever have to go up against anything that looks like that

http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/37%20-%20Deathevn.gif


----------



## mo123813

mgbeach said:


> I hope that one can't be made into a token, since as a player I would hate to ever have to go up against anything with 5 toothed.
> 
> http://www.videogamesprites.net/BreathofFire2/Bosses/37%20-%20Deathevn.gif




AGH! I HATE this computer! It keeps posting my copied text and pastes it....
Im sorry about that. It's not what I meant; I had copied that text for something else.
Ha, I know what you mean. I actually need it as a boss for my demon mothers quest pack. So yes, either bring extra underwear, or run to your mama, since this thing is crazy with power


----------



## frankthedm

Mathew_Freeman said:


> However, I'm going to be running a Mass Effect based game at GenCon and SPOILERS! I'm going to need some Geth style figures.





mo123813 said:


> You think you could make some for these sprites?



Here you go...







			
				 Originally Posted by Matrix Sorcica said:
			
		

> some horse counters where you see the horse top down?



Hows about some unicorns too?



 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

geth request ~ Requested from breath of fire ~ Skum ~ Slugs ~ Snakes ~ Specters ~ Sphinx ~ Spider swarm ~ Stirges ~ Tarrasque stand in ~ Teifling ~ Tengu ~ Treant unit ~ Treants, advanced and undead ~ Trolls ~ Underground bug bipeds ~ Unicorn ~ vampire ~ vargoyles ~ 

img69.imageshack.us/img69/5435/glowbots.png
img121.imageshack.us/img121/3655/bofrequest.png
img412.imageshack.us/img412/4268/skummyfishmen.png
img690.imageshack.us/img690/3240/slugs.png
img20.imageshack.us/img20/8136/snakesurprise1.png
img85.imageshack.us/img85/6809/specters.png
img153.imageshack.us/img153/1953/sphinx.png
img693.imageshack.us/img693/1264/spiderswarm.png
img532.imageshack.us/img532/9239/stirge.png
img269.imageshack.us/img269/7925/tearaskew.png
img156.imageshack.us/img156/7655/teiflings.png
img153.imageshack.us/img153/5268/kurasutengu.png
img31.imageshack.us/img31/5814/copsecalledforbackup.png
img96.imageshack.us/img96/1256/entdeadent.png
img175.imageshack.us/img175/8343/trollacolaclassic.png
img694.imageshack.us/img694/7699/umbergroundbugbipeds.png
img405.imageshack.us/img405/2134/uniw.png
img263.imageshack.us/img263/6660/vampiree.png
img190.imageshack.us/img190/3179/vargoyles.png


----------



## frankthedm

ARRRGGHHHH! Blasted error message. Thankfully this post, like the counters, was copied and pasted from another program.

Well, here is the back end of the alphabet. I've missed a few out of the bestiary, but will see about posting those soon enough.




 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 


  ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 


 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

 ~ 

And here is a sheet of Enlarged PCs...





Trogs, pathfinder colouration ~ Vampiric mist & Crimson Death ~ Vegipygmy & Russet mold ~ Mold, brown  ~ Mold, yellow ~ Victims, Enlarge Person'ed ~ Violet Fungi ~ Wasp  swarm ~ Wasp, large ~ wights ~ Wisps ~ Wolf, dire wolf & Grey Wargs ~ Warg, Winter wolves (less cartoony) ~ Warg, Winter wolves (somewhat cartoony) ~ Wargs (ink killers) ~ Wraith (indistinct) ~ Wraith (robed & visible  features) ~ Wyvern ~ Xill & Crimson kreen ~ Zombie Dragon, all sizes PDF ~ Zombie sheet 1 ~ 

  img9.imageshack.us/img9/5417/pathhfindertrogs.png
  img62.imageshack.us/img62/2425/vampiricmisty.png
  img686.imageshack.us/img686/2536/vegiburgher.png
  img121.imageshack.us/img121/2987/brownmold.png
  img718.imageshack.us/img718/7256/yellowmold.png
  img205.imageshack.us/img205/9503/enlargedvictims.png
  img248.imageshack.us/img248/4921/violetfungi.png
  img17.imageshack.us/img17/2681/waspswarm.png
  img532.imageshack.us/img532/4509/wasp.png
  img715.imageshack.us/img715/397/wights.png
  img163.imageshack.us/img163/7861/willowisp.png
  img405.imageshack.us/img405/2268/wolvesdirewolves.png
  img72.imageshack.us/img72/8025/winterwolveslesstoony.png
  img441.imageshack.us/img441/2332/icepuppy1.png
  img413.imageshack.us/img413/8129/inkheavyworgs.png
  img576.imageshack.us/img576/6533/wraithilldefined.png
  img404.imageshack.us/img404/1006/robedwraith.png
  img411.imageshack.us/img411/3548/knowwhyvern2.png
  img205.imageshack.us/img205/4996/xillnthrikreen.png
  img80.imageshack.us/img80/8049/dragonzombiepdf.pdf
  img59.imageshack.us/img59/3489/zombie1g.png


----------



## frankthedm

and here are some 4E tokens.



 



tokens for marking and  such 
Bloody, energy & ongoing damage tokens

  img22.imageshack.us/img22/1570/markedtokens.png
  img684.imageshack.us/img684/1362/ongoing.png


----------



## frankthedm

Here is a great resource for tokens mentioned in another thread.

The Tangled Web - Online Pen and Paper Roleplaying - Video Games
Token Pack Bundle: Packs 1-12 [TP1-12] - It's Free! : Your Games Now, Straight from the Source!

Also, don't forget about the premium counters from Fiery Dragon

Claudio Pozas posted this awesome tarrasque a while ago.
http://www.fierydragon.com/img/tarrasque.jpg


----------



## BrokenClock

It took me many many many hours of searching through D&D books and then doing some photoshop work to get a nice white background and size them up right.  I now have well over a thousand monsters and hardly any of them are repeat images.

I do like your counters though.  It makes the game feel like those old D&D PC games which I played all the time as a kid.  Very cool.


----------



## frankthedm

BrokenClock said:


> I now have well over a thousand monsters and hardly any of them are repeat images.



Thank you!



BrokenClock said:


> I do like your counters though. It makes the game feel like those old D&D PC games which I played all the time as a kid. Very cool.



  That was the intent since a modest portion of the monsters are from those very games.


----------



## wcpfish

Frank!
 just saw the 4e tokens! THANKS a ton, these are exactly what I've been looking for, they go directly to my gaming table! 

I love generic, classic fantasy symbols sized to one inch squares....open tomes, crossed daggers, skulls, shields, anything like that can find a ton of uses at my 4e game!

Also frank have u thought about putting together a sheet of classic wizard familiars? just a thought!

William C. Pfaff
aka WCPFish
author of Haunting Trio and Urban Adversaries (both available now in pdf format!)
www.escapevelocitygaming.com


----------



## Broken Clock

What do you do for storage?  I've tried some takle boxes but they just don't do it.  It's hard finding somewhere to store a bunch of 1 inch by 1 inch counters and try to keep them organized for reference.


----------



## mgbeach

You might try 35mm slide storage boxes? I imagine you can still find those around.

edit.. here's a sewing storage box from Target that looks like it might work well..
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...xperiment 03&LNM=Primary&ref=tgt_adv_XASD0001


----------



## frankthedm

wcpfish said:


> I love generic, classic fantasy symbols sized to one inch squares....open tomes, crossed daggers, skulls, shields, anything like that can find a ton of uses at my 4e game!



 you listed 4 items, could you list more? I can make guesses, but it is a lot easier with more specifics; A list like this...

_open tomes x [times] # [number]
crossed daggers x # differentiated by colored backgrounds
skull piles x #
Single large skull x #
shields x # each different
Bloodied tokens x #
Web tokens x #
Helm circled by stars stun tokens x #
Cracked Clock x #
bloody Scythe x #
Hourglass x #_

Gives me more to work with. 







wcpfish said:


> Also frank have you thought about putting together a sheet of classic wizard familiars? just a thought!



since someone wants the fuzzy little bull's eyes on thier XP totals, here ...







*Just kidding, *here are the counters




   img815.imageshack.us/img815/6484/kjvlev2027.png







Broken Clock said:


> What do you do for storage?  I've tried some takle boxes but they just don't do it.  It's hard finding somewhere to store a bunch of 1 inch by 1 inch counters and try to keep them organized for reference.



Zip lock bags.


----------



## wcpfish

*Classic Fantasy symbol request*

Aight Frank here goes:

Open Book, Closed Book
Open Chest, Closed Chest
Crossed Daggers
Shield (perhaps multiple styles)
Single large skull, Pile of Skulls, Random Bones
Scepter, Crown
Wizard's Hat
Axe, 
Statue (multiple styles - bonus kudos if you can find a halbardier made of stone) 
Cauldron
Hourglass
Pool of Blood
Large single mushroom
"divine effect" symbol (hard to explain but these would be "tokens" that you could use in fours to delineate the corners of a divinely created zone or effect)
"arcane effect" symbol (as above but an arcane effect)

I know these are pretty random requests but these are the sort of multiple use items I enjoy. Since they are fairly generic they can represent what they really are or serve as nice stand-ins for varying game elements. 

Thanks in advance Frank for whatever you can come up with!
William C. Pfaff
aka WCPFish
www.escapevelocitygaming.com


----------



## frankthedm

wcpfish said:


> here goes:



I had RL stuff come up, so it took more time to find these.





img697.imageshack.us/img697/8855/sqaretoken.png
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/8855/sqaretoken.png

more statue on this sheet


----------



## Gloomshroud

Wow...you are the essence of awesomesaucehood. Shamelessly grabbing them all. I mean ALL of them.


----------



## frankthedm

hoverbikes

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/2765/cuethechasescene.png
img824.imageshack.us/img824/2765/cuethechasescene.png


----------



## mo123813

Hi!
Long time since my last request
Can you make a balrog please? (the demon with a flame whip balrog - Google Search)


----------



## frankthedm

I have some other ideas, but the first one this request hit me with was using Chaos from FFI. 

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/4384/type6demons.pdf
img525.imageshack.us/img525/4384/type6demons.pdf

If that looks too bizarre I could try something else. More bizarre is that there _really *is*_ a "Gutsnake" spell in the _Magic of Fearun_ book.

A more generic major demon was posted here...
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5018086-post117.html


*EDIT:*  Here is another sword and whip demon...
http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2318/demonbalrog.pdf
img826.imageshack.us/img826/2318/demonbalrog.pdf


----------



## mo123813

just fine!
If there was a way to make his skin red and horns blue it would be perfect. but if that's asking for too much don't sweat since this is great!


----------



## frankthedm

Do suggest colours when making the request. Palette Swaps, Underground Monkeys and template'd critters are easy enough to make if i know what is wanted before putting them together.

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/227/type6demonred.pdf
img35.imageshack.us/img35/227/type6demonred.pdf


----------



## mgbeach

mo123813 said:


> just fine!
> If there was a way to make his skin red and horns blue it would be perfect. but if that's asking for too much don't sweat since this is great!




Sorry to jump in, but took a crack at it for ya...


----------



## frankthedm

mgbeach said:


> Sorry to jump in, but took a crack at it for ya...



Thank you, though it looks like the image would need to be resized before printing to align with Medium = 1", large = 2" and Huge = 3". 

This PDF has that image sized to that scale 

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5503/mgbeach.pdf
img89.imageshack.us/img89/5503/mgbeach.pdf


----------



## mgbeach

Oh, sorry about that. Here it is at the right scale


----------



## mo123813

Simply awesome! Thanks everyone


----------



## mo123813

Okay, I just made a new Heroquest character so I have a few requests.
 Can you turn these into tokens with the round edges?
http://i418.photobucket.com/albums/pp269/mo123813/HQ Paper minis/Skeletonshaman.png
http://i418.photobucket.com/albums/pp269/mo123813/HQ Paper minis/Torturedsouls.png
http://i418.photobucket.com/albums/pp269/mo123813/HQ Paper minis/Someboss.png
http://i418.photobucket.com/albums/pp269/mo123813/HQ Paper minis/DemonWarriors.png

And can you make a giant shield counter? sorta like this:
Google Image Result for http://images.wikia.com/yugioh/images/8/89/MillenniumShieldMP1-EN-UR.jpg
minis the eqyptian eye. just a big shield


----------



## frankthedm

I've been wanting to redo the Devil knights, so I got them copy and pasted first.

Devil Knights

And some random lowlife critters

Amoeba  ~ Fly ~ Grick ~ Roach
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/4601/roaches.pdf
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7035/amoeba.pdf
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/8034/fly.pdf
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1494/grick.pdf


----------



## Jan van Leyden

I'm gonna start a VTT game in the near future and am looking for tokens to be used in this environment. Claudio Pozas' Counter Collection would give me a great collection of images, but at least the preview version on RPGNow's site has cut&paste disabled.

Does anyone know whether this is the case for the real version as well? With that limitation it would be pretty useless for me...


----------



## frankthedm

Jan, Microsoft can help you with this issue
windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Take-a-screen-capture-print-screen

IIRC some Fiery dragon collection came as packs of .jpgs, but i don't know if the _RPG No_ are just PDFs. Maybe [MENTION=607]Klaus[/MENTION] or [MENTION=83336]Fiery_Dragon[/MENTION] could chime in. 

http://fierydragon.com/dragonsbreath


----------



## Klaus

Hi!

There are two types of digital counter products. The Counter Collection Digital expansions are filled with individual JPGs. And then there are the PDFs of each print Counter Collection Fiery Dragon releases. Be sure to read the description of the product when buying!


----------



## Jan van Leyden

frankthedm said:


> Jan, Microsoft can help you with this issue
> windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Take-a-screen-capture-print-screen




Naah, that would utterly uncool and much too much work. 



frankthedm said:


> IIRC some Fiery dragon collection came as packs of .jpgs, but i don't know if the _RPG No_ are just PDFs. Maybe [MENTION=607]Klaus[/MENTION] or [MENTION=83336]Fiery_Dragon[/MENTION] could chime in.




This sounds much better! I'll take a closer look at the offerings.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Klaus said:


> Hi!
> 
> There are two types of digital counter products. The Counter Collection Digital expansions are filled with individual JPGs. And then there are the PDFs of each print Counter Collection Fiery Dragon releases. Be sure to read the description of the product when buying!




Okay, now I've got it! If only the Digital Expansion of the Heroic 1 set would be available, I'd be completely satisfied.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead

Just spend a half hour going through the thread and inhaling token images.

Here's a potential source of tokens. They're free, but I don't know about the legality since it's supposed to work with some sort of tabletop game: Battlegrounds Games :: View topic - Vry's PC & NPC Tokens

I don't know if you could make thri-kreen tokens; here's an image:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is an awesome thread. I need more NPC/PC/victim tokens please


----------



## frankthedm

(Psi)SeveredHead said:


> I don't know if you could make thri-kreen tokens; here's an image:



Looks like you have a fine token right there already! But here you go! PNG is 1" tokens, PDF is 1.5" and 2" tokens.



 ~ 



img33.imageshack.us/img33/8099/mantiods.pdf
img225.imageshack.us/img225/3552/mantiods.png

[MENTION=90352]mo123813[/MENTION] , sorry about the delay on the other tokens, I hope to copy and paste something on those soon.

EDIT: Here is a redone Ygorl
http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7410/ygorl1.pdf


----------



## frankthedm

mo123813 said:
			
		

> Okay, I just made a new Heroquest character so I have a few requests.



I hope the character is still alive. [MENTION=90352]mo123813[/MENTION]

Three Headed Skeleton  ~ Flaming skulls  ~ Ygorl  ~ Legion Devils 
img20.imageshack.us/img20/3028/stoogex.png
img534.imageshack.us/img534/7264/lostsoul.pdf
img225.imageshack.us/img225/7410/ygorl1.pdf
img23.imageshack.us/img23/2079/fiendknights.pdf 







			
				mo123813 said:
			
		

> And can you make a giant shield counter?






img10.imageshack.us/img10/9049/shieldh.png

Also This Sheet has a couple shields on it. One had the broad kite design with rampant lion Heraldry. Wouldn't that work too?


----------



## mo123813

He sure is! This is great! Thanks so much! The warlock will be the number one hero now!


----------



## frankthedm

(Psi)SeveredHead said:


> I need more NPC/PC/victim tokens please



 [MENTION=1165](Psi)SeveredHead[/MENTION]   Well, here's a guess at what you might want. I threw backgrounds in on these rather than Palette / weapon swapping for alternates to save time. I'll probably use backgrounds much more often  from here on out unless people _request_ mercy on their ink cartridge.




img706.imageshack.us/img706/3116/victimswbackgrounds.png


----------



## frankthedm

> Original posted by* @hollowleg *
> Or, just roll your own.  Pull art down from the <acronym title="System Reference Document">SRD</acronym>,   slap a border and some numbers on it, print it, cut it out, and stick   it on a washer.  Boom.  While I haven't actually done this, I did build  a  library of pogs for GameTable with most of the <acronym title="System Reference Document">SRD</acronym>   monsters in a couple of days over the summer.  Wasn't hard, was kind  of  fun, and now if I do need tokens for a beastie that I don't have, I  can  just print and cut out the pog (the washer seems kind of like  overkill;  I have other paper-only tokens that I use sometimes, and the  lack of  weight is usually non-problematic).



That roll you own link is nice. I’ll echo the use of Craft Punches for cutting tokens out, especially for getting clean circles.







Here is one manufacture’s sizing PDF.

Sadly, the ones I have found can’t handle cheap vinyl tile without getting ruined fast.  

Michaels arts and crafts and Hobby lobby web page sometimes have 40% -50% off one item coupons [ 1/day, does not stack with themselves or other discounts ], so keep your eyes open. I got my 1" punch for less than $5 because there was a similar sale already going.

And also here is the pack of ghouls copy and pasted together for pathfinder, now with a background  EDIT: & Some dragon men, also with backgrounds.



 ~ 



img265.imageshack.us/img265/4453/ghoulpackback.png
img842.imageshack.us/img842/2831/dragonmen.pdf


----------



## frankthedm

more dragon-men, this time some different classes, though still mostly melee.





  img265.imageshack.us/img265/538/dragondudes.png


----------



## frankthedm

Most inspired by Pathfinder Bestiary 2. 

[MENTION=1165](Psi)SeveredHead[/MENTION]  [MENTION=17431]Elephant[/MENTION]  Also more PCs sandwiched between the critters. 

Mo' Bats ( Living & Undead )  ~ Dullahan ~ Ixitxachitl (Medium)  ~ Iixitxachitl (Small, Large & Huge )  ~ More Heroes & Villains ~   Nyarlathotep ( Black Pharaoh & Haunter of the Dark Forms) ~ Nightshade: Nightwing ~ Scylla & Charybdis 

img196.imageshack.us/img196/8449/ixitxachitl.pdf
img577.imageshack.us/img577/9093/vanttosuckyourink1.png
img843.imageshack.us/img843/97/ixitxachitl.png
img27.imageshack.us/img27/9351/heroesantiheroes.pdf
img840.imageshack.us/img840/4637/betweenscyllaandcharbyd.pdf
img705.imageshack.us/img705/4378/nightwinghaunternyarlat.pdf
img6.imageshack.us/img6/204/dullahan.pdf


----------



## Wraithcannon

Are there collections of these for the different Summon Monster/Summon Nature's Ally Spells?

Completely awesome BTW.


----------



## CypherWulf

*Bursts and Blasts*

I love these counters and have been watching this thread for a while. I just have one request. Maybe a sheet of fireballs/gaseous clouds/burning terrain in various sizes to represent burst and blast size, and to show ongoing effects (stinking cloud etc)

I plan to use them with the paper counter stands that my brother got for me for christmas. At this rate I'll never have to buy minis!

http://www.litko.net/products/Paper-Figure-Counter-Stands.html


----------



## frankthedm

CypherWulf said:


> I just have one request. Maybe a sheet of fireballs/gaseous clouds/burning terrain in various sizes to represent burst and blast size, and to show ongoing effects (stinking cloud etc)



Nothing in this thread worked for you?
Area of Effect/Size Printable Templates? - EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine


----------



## frankthedm

Wraithcannon said:


> Are there collections of these for the different Summon Monster/Summon Nature's Ally Spells?



3.5 or pathfinder?


----------



## frankthedm

Found a better Behir.





img20.imageshack.us/img20/5859/behir.pdf


----------



## Pman.512

This is all awesome material. thanks guys!


----------



## wolfen fenrison

The links for all these are dead -_-


----------

